# Tocotrienols reduce triglycerides while slimming your waistline



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Tocotrienols reduce triglycerides while slimming your waistline by David Rostollan Elevated triglyceride levels are a potent risk factor for cardiovascular disease, and a commonly encountered problem in industrialized nations like the United States. Increases in triglycerides have been linked to heart disease and stroke, even in the absence of high cholesterol levels, and they are [...]

*Read More...*


----------

